# 41" Shingle Length



## B_Crary (Mar 27, 2011)

To match architectural shingles for a repair the length was 41", the age appears to be less than ten years. Anyone recognize the brand with this length? Thanks.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

A Metric sized shingle would be "About" that wide, but I believe one Meter is approximately 39 inches and some portion of a fraction.

I am not looking a an Imperial or US Standard vs metric conversion chart, but my memory may be off and a meter may very well be the width you mentioned.

Ed


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

B_Crary said:


> To match architectural shingles for a repair the length was 41", the age appears to be less than ten years. Anyone recognize the brand with this length? Thanks.


Atlas roofing's new Pinnacle HP is close. I know folks have had some issues with them in the past but I believe they have really turned it around and put out a good product now.

charlotte roofing contractor | mooresville nc roofing company | statesville nc roofers


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

IKO are metric shingles .... a meter is 39.3 inches long


----------

